# Raisin Bran Cereal



## Lillett (Jun 4, 2006)

I used to be D all the time. Then lately, past 3 months I have been alternating but not a lot of problems (the CBT tapes helped). I had a bowel of raisin bran and went like crazy today (very loose).Anyone else had this experience?


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Raisin bran contains either glycerine or glycerol so that is why you probably went like crazy! Check the box for the contents and see what it says and let us know.


----------



## Lillett (Jun 4, 2006)

This is what I found on the internet for ingredients:WHOLE WHEAT, RAISINS, WHEAT BRAN, SUGAR, HIGH FRUCTOSE CORN SYRUP, SALT, MALT FLAVORING, VITAMINS AND MINERALS: NIACINAMIDE, REDUCED IRON, ZINC OXIDE, PYRIDOXINE HYDROCHLORIDE (VITAMIN B6), RIBOFLAVIN (VITAMIN B2), THIAMIN HYDROCHLORIDE (VITAMIN B1), VITAMIN A PALMITATE, FOLIC ACID, VITAMIN B12 AND VITAMIN D.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

I'm sure the ones you buy in the UK said it contained glycerol/glycerine - perhaps I'm mistaken - however maybe I should try them if it makes you go. Currently eating Weetabix.


----------



## sarahfl (Dec 28, 2004)

I know I absolutely can not eat Raisin Bran. As much as I love it, if I eat it, I will be in pain and have gas, bloating and D for hours and hours. I think it's the bran for me. My body does not like a lot of fiber though for some reason - gives me the WORST D!


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

High Fructose Corn Syrup can be a HUGE problem for a lot of IBS'ers as it is such a concentrated form of corn syrup. It could be that more than anything else.


----------



## sarahfl (Dec 28, 2004)

Yeah, for me, it's definitely too much fiber.


----------



## Lillett (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone. It must be the fiber. I go between D and C so I ate some on Saturday and Sunday went three times. We all go through it all don't we?


----------

